# FOUND >>>>>> '97-99 Jotul firelight Dv owners manual log set info needed,



## peedenmark7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not sure if I should be posting this under the articles wanted as I am not really wanting to buy a manual .

I am wondering if anyone here with an older Jotul Firelight Dv from  '97-98 might have the original owners manual that contains a picture of the log set with part numbers and or descriptions of them , that they could snap a picture of for me.

The one log I mentioned needing in another post might be one the only one that Jotul has left, unfortunately neither the dealer or  jotul customer service want to take the time to confirm with a picture that this is the one I need.
Since I do not have the manual I am reluctant to spend $75 for something I can not return.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks !


----------



## jotulguy (Oct 27, 2011)

have you looked here?
http://www.jotul.com/en-US/wwwjotulus/Tools/Old-Jotul-manuals/


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes,   and it is not there... only the newer 600DV is listed which is not the same as mine.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2011)

I just worked on an older GF600. The one that had the guts
manufactured by Majestic. They had the heat exchanger 
convection tubes running up the rear of the firebox.
Is THAT the one you need?


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Daksy,
             Mine has the six tubes running up the back inside from top to bottom. If thats the one you worked on I believe we have a match. 

Thanks for your reply.
john


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2011)

I called my customer. He'll scan the page & email it to me.
PM me with your email addy & I'll forward it to you...


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pm sent and thanks !


----------



## Jay (Aug 31, 2012)

peedenmark7 said:


> Pm sent and thanks !


 

Hi, I have the same stove. It's a Jotul firelight 600 dv and and don't have manual and need firelog
setup as the online manuals supplied for this model don't seem to match older model. Any way
to get info, pic's or older manual from you? Thx


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> Hi, I have the same stove. It's a Jotul firelight 600 dv and and don't have manual and need firelog
> setup as the online manuals supplied for this model don't seem to match older model. Any way
> to get info, pic's or older manual from you? Thx


 
What year model GF600 DV do you have?


----------



## Jay (Aug 31, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> What year model GF600 DV do you have?


 Hi, I'am not 100% sure but around 10yrs I was told but  could be 2000-2004 or possibly older. It was a new old stock stove and used about 2 seasons
 then I picked it up and manual didn't come with stove. Another question I had about stove was where control
module/valve comes through bottom of stove to pilot the holes aren't sealed and wasn't sure
if they were susposed to be or not?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Hi, I have the same stove. It's a Jotul firelight 600 dv and and don't have manual and need firelog
> setup as the online manuals supplied for this model don't seem to match older model. Any way
> to get info, pic's or older manual from you? Thx


 
What does the firebox look like? Are there vertical tubes running thru it? If so, I have that manual. That Stove was sold by Jotul, but the "guts" were made by Majestic. If your firebox looks like that, let me know. I still have the amnual saved as a .pdf file & can send it to you...


----------



## Jay (Sep 2, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> What does the firebox look like? Are there vertical tubes running thru it? If so, I have that manual. That Stove was sold by Jotul, but the "guts" were made by Majestic. If your firebox looks like that, let me know. I still have the amnual saved as a .pdf file & can send it to you...


 
Hi. That's the model I have with the tubes running through at back of firebox. I would really appreciate the manual
for this model. Thx


----------



## Jay (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone know how much of difference there is in heat output from this older model to the newest firelight model?
The other problem I ran into with this stove is the dealer who did propane conversion didn't install stickers
on back of stove and manufacters plate and gas fiiters won't hookup till I buy another conversion kit. This stove
was a new old stock and 2 yrs ago conversion was done so stoves in great shape and operates fine so
hopefully a new kit can be bought, I'll find out next week from dealer.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Hi. That's the model I have with the tubes running through at back of firebox. I would really appreciate the manual
> for this model. Thx


PM Me with your email address & I'll get it to you as soon as I can.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 3, 2012)

Jay said:


> Anyone know how much of difference there is in heat output from this older model to the newest firelight model?
> The other problem I ran into with this stove is the dealer who did propane conversion didn't install stickers
> on back of stove and manufacters plate and gas fiiters won't hookup till I buy another conversion kit. This stove
> was a new old stock and 2 yrs ago conversion was done so stoves in great shape and operates fine so
> hopefully a new kit can be bought, I'll find out next week from dealer.


 
I emailed you the manual. The input value for LP is lower than the newer models (38K vs. 40K) & I didn't see the efficiency of the older unit in the manual, but, then again, I just glanced at it...The newer GF600 is rated at 73.5% efficient...So 40K x .735 = 29.4K BTU (OUTPUT). If the efficiency is the same, the output will be less...


----------



## peedenmark7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jay,
Good luck with the logs if yours is an older version like mine. I needed one log, the upper most right one, Jotul had one left in stock. It was $90 shipped.
No others for my stove were available.
The rest of mine were as new, for some reason this one had some cracking on the backside which drove me nuts though it didn't show.

Jotul sure is proud of their parts...$90 for a log approx 8" long and 2 " diam. is hwy robbery in my opinion. Then again if you need or want it bad enough, you pay it....

As for output, I have to believe they are the same... Efficiency ? I say they are all 'Eh in that department. Do some google comparisons with other brands and you'll see that they are all about the same give or take unless you are talking about mini-stoves.



I love my Lopi Berkshire, cant say enough good about it. Decided to sell our like new Jotul Firelight which has sat unused since I picked it up in late 2010 [remodel not done], and when the time comes will instead install another soapstone optioned Berkshire, mainly for space sake and for parts congruity the road.


----------



## Stegman (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd just like to chime in here and say DAKSY is The Man. He was quite helpful to me last year when I was looking for info on buying and installing a second-hand propane stove for our cabin.


----------



## Chuck Grieves (Oct 25, 2012)

Daksy,
I have also have a great need for the manual of the 6-tube older Jotul DV 600 model. I have PM'd you a request.
Thanks in advance.
Chuck


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 25, 2012)

Chuck Grieves said:


> Daksy,
> I have also have a great need for the manual of the 6-tube older Jotul DV 600 model. I have PM'd you a request.
> Thanks in advance.
> Chuck


 
Check your email...


----------



## Chuck Grieves (Oct 26, 2012)

Jay and Bob,
I want to Thank You both for responding to my need for the older manual. It is very much appreciated. And Bob, thanks for the advice as well. I'll check the flue to see what may be causing the exhaust to pour back into the fireplace. The LPG doesn't have a very good odor and it's starting to get chilly here in Northern New Hampshire so I'd better get cracking.
Chuck


----------



## Chuck Grieves (Oct 26, 2012)

Bob,
Thanks for the advice about my question. Seems a squirrel had tried to build a nest inside of the flue leading to the outside cap. Completely had the thing stuffed with insulation and leaves. Spent a few hours pulling the flue apart but it was well worth the effort once the nest was removed. Placed a new wire screen over the outside cap so nothing else thinks it's a good place to keep warm. Great advice and the result was money saved and a warm cabin again.
Thanks with much appreciation.
Chuck


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 26, 2012)

Chuck Grieves said:


> Bob,
> Thanks for the advice about my question. Seems a squirrel had tried to build a nest inside of the flue leading to the outside cap. Completely had the thing stuffed with insulation and leaves. Spent a few hours pulling the flue apart but it was well worth the effort once the nest was removed. Placed a new wire screen over the outside cap so nothing else thinks it's a good place to keep warm. Great advice and the result was money saved and a warm cabin again.
> Thanks with much appreciation.
> Chuck


 
Glad you figured it out Chuck. Once you described the symptoms, I knew you had a blockage. Hopefully, you've eliminated any chance for this problem to repeat. Have a warm one!


----------



## Heatless (Sep 26, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Glad you figured it out Chuck. Once you described the symptoms, I knew you had a blockage. Hopefully, you've eliminated any chance for this problem to repeat. Have a warm one!


Any chance you still have a saved copy of the "Firelight DV" manual? The one for the stove with  the 6 tube exchanger. I have one of these stoves that has been in storage for a number of years and I'm going to hook it up this season. The manual would be nice to have. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Grieves (Sep 26, 2013)

Heatless said:


> Any chance you still have a saved copy of the "Firelight DV" manual? The one for the stove with  the 6 tube exchanger. I have one of these stoves that has been in storage for a number of years and I'm going to hook it up this season. The manual would be nice to have. Thanks



Heatless, I have it on my saved drive - will send it to you asap. ---Attached--- Not sure how to email you from here so I hope that you check in soon to see the attached file (manual)


----------



## Heatless (Sep 26, 2013)

Chuck Grieves said:


> Heatless, I have it on my saved drive - will send it to you asap. ---Attached--- Not sure how to email you from here so I hope that you check in soon to see the attached file (manual)


Got it! Thanks so much. It will be a real help. One of the logs managed to get broken in storage, I should have stored them in the stove instead of a box with other accessories. The manual will help track down a new one if there are any left to be had.


----------

